# What do retired engineers do?



## panini (Nov 23, 2010)

*HOW TO OPEN THE  LIVING ROOM BLINDS, SLOWLY *

What Engineers Do After They Are Laid Off OR Retire...:biggrin:


----------



## 1080Wayne (Nov 24, 2010)

Obviously , I haven`t been living up to my potential !


----------



## ctubbs (Nov 24, 2010)

I thought they drove the "Night Train", yall.   the more pressing question, what do they do before they retire?
Charles
electrician trying to install what the engineer drew.:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::devil:


----------



## jlmort1980 (Nov 24, 2010)

WOW, one of the most complex Rube Goldberg designs I have seen.  Very neet.


----------



## philb (Nov 24, 2010)

The chessboard part was awesome!


----------



## skiprat (Nov 24, 2010)

.....and I'll bet his wife made him pack it all away when she came home!!!!:biggrin:


----------



## witz1976 (Nov 24, 2010)

skiprat said:


> .....and I'll bet his wife made him pack it all away when she came home!!!!:biggrin:


 LOL  ... and made him get another Job!:biggrin:


----------



## DotDoc (Nov 24, 2010)

My whole life has been wated. Very funny.


----------



## Dalecamino (Nov 24, 2010)

Too cool ! I love this stuff. Thanks for sharing the clip.


----------



## jskeen (Nov 24, 2010)

I guess I better spend a little less time on here and more time working for GE, cause I don't want to end up there.  I could see it happening.


----------



## EBorraga (Nov 24, 2010)

Reminds me of PeeWee's Big Adventure. All the gadgets he had to cook breakfast.


----------

